# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  TalentSoft confirme son leadership de la Gestion Intgre des Talents

## Mejdi20

*TalentSoft confirme son leadership de la Gestion Intgre des Talents : 10 nouveaux clients et 10 mises en uvres russies au 2nd trimestre 2010
*
Leader des logiciels de Gestion Intgre des Talents en mode SaaS, TalentSoft offre avec TS Summer 10 la solution fonctionnelle intgre la plus complte du march. Collaborative et intuitive, elle dlivre le bon quilibre entre la Gestion de la Performance, et le Dveloppement des Comptences, pour une performance durable du Capital Humain de votre entreprise.

*La confiance des DRH de grands groupes*

Au cours du second trimestre 2010, TalentSoft conforte son fort dveloppement avec 10 nouveaux clients parmi lesquels Crdit Mutuel, TIGF (Total Gaz), Boursorama, LEquipe, Euromaster, Clarins et Arte. Des projets qui totalisent plusieurs dizaines de milliers de collaborateurs sur une trentaine de pays. Au total, prs de 250 000 utilisateurs se connectent quotidiennement  TalentSoft.

A ce jour, plus de 100 projets ont t mis en uvre avec TalentSoft dans tous les domaines de la Gestion des Talents : Evaluations, Profils en ligne, Revues de Personnel et de salaires, GPEC, Formation, Mobilit et Recrutement.

 Sur les trois derniers mois, dix nouveaux projets ont t mis en uvre avec succs au sein de groupes comme Bollor, Boulanger S.A., Kiloutou, Sage, LaSer et Banques Populaires. Avec une moyenne de mise en uvre de 3  4 mois, nous dmontrons lefficacit de notre modle SaaS : dmarrage rapide, scuris, tout en bnficiant des meilleures pratiques de Gestion des Talents. Forte de ses bons rsultats, la socit tend dsormais ses activits en Angleterre, en Allemagne et en Espagne. , commente Jean-Stphane ARCIS, P-DG de TalentSoft.


*TS Summer 10' : une gestion des talents encore plus intgre*

TS Summer 10 propose tous les processus de Gestion Intgre des talents, partageant une seule ergonomie, un seul moteur de recherche et un seul modle de donnes. Le tout est accessible par lensemble des collaborateurs de lentreprise depuis un cran daccueil personnalisable, rendant la navigation totalement intuitive.

*Avec TS search*, vous accdez  toutes les informations existantes sur vos collaborateurs, selon vos critres. Un champ  Recherche  (par mots-cls, par critres, par listes prdfinies...) est disponible partout dans la solution, sur chaque cran et dans tous les modules.

Un exemple concret de gestion intgre : le Responsable Formation identifie immdiatement une population en difficult sur une comptence pour l'inscrire  une session de formation.

*Avec TS apps*, vous transformez votre page daccueil en tableau de bord. Vous accdez  vos informations et ralisez vos actions depuis un seul cran, personnalis avec les TS apps ( widgets ) de votre choix : "mes actions", "mes alertes", "mes statistiques", "mes demandes", "mes offres demploi", "mes documents"... Vous pilotez vos campagnes dvaluation, inscrivez vos collaborateurs  des formations et mettez  jour vos souhaits de mobilit depuis votre page daccueil.

Les plus de l'intgration : dans  mes statistiques , le Manager visualise directement l'tat d'avancement et les rsultats des campagnes d'valuation sur son primtre.

*Avec TS central et TS mon talentsoft*, le profil en ligne des collaborateurs est le lieu de convergence de toutes les informations "administratives" (libell fonction, adresse postale, permis de conduire, etc.) et "talents" (parcours et formations suivies au sein de lentreprise). Leur profil est accessible dans tous les modules de la solution et requtable avec TS search.

Les collaborateurs deviennent ainsi acteurs de leur parcours professionnel grce  leur mini CV en ligne, o ils saisissent eux-mmes leur exprience professionnelle, leur formation, leurs diplmes, comptences, comptences extra-professionnelles et projets personnels. Ils valident galement toutes les informations pr-saisies, "administratives" et "talents".

_Chaque jour nous imaginons avec nos clients et partenaires de nouvelles faons de grer les talents. Les rendez-vous du Club TalentSoft et notre TS community, un espace scuris sur internet qui leur est exclusivement rserv, sont des occasions uniques de les informer, de les couter, et de faire merger de nouvelles ides. TS Summer 10 est ne de ces changes rguliers sur leurs priorits RH. Les quipes TalentSoft ont port une attention particulire au dveloppement, tant personnel que professionnel, de tous les talents. Ce dveloppement est selon moi au cur de la gestion des talents dans lentreprise et du nouveau paradigme de la performance durable._ , explique Alexandre Pachulski, Directeurs Produit de TalentSoft.


*Vers une performance durable de vos talents*

Au-del de la grille de lecture des objectifs pour dterminer la performance des collaborateurs, la performance durable intgre lemployabilit et la prparation des collaborateurs aux emplois de demain. Ceci nest atteignable que par une gestion complte des emplois et des comptences au cur de la solution de Gestion des Talents, en incluant rfrentiels, planification et simulations.

Cest cet quilibre entre gestion de la performance et dveloppement des comptences que recherchent les multinationales europennes et qui fait le positionnement unique de la solution TalentSoft.

En conjuguant harmonieusement performance et planification/dveloppement du Capital Humain, TalentSoft aide  construire la performance durable des talents.

**********************

*A propos de TALENTSOFT*

TalentSoft est le leader des logiciels de Gestion Intgre des Comptences et des Talents en mode SaaS. TalentSoft dynamise le Capital Humain des entreprises en cohrence avec leurs cibles stratgiques.

Sa suite intgre consolide entretiens dvaluation, revues de personnel et rfrentiels emplois/comptences, et augmente la productivit RH en grant le suivi des plans de formation, succession, mobilit, recrutement et rmunration.

TalentSoft tablit un nouveau standard RH 2.0 grce  son ergonomie et  la souplesse de ses processus, afin de fluidifier la collaboration entre RH, managers et collaborateurs.

Capitalisant sur les meilleures pratiques du mode SaaS, des socits de toutes tailles et de tous secteurs ont mis en uvre TalentSoft en 3 mois en moyenne.

Le positionnement unique de TalentSoft combine la gestion de la performance et la planification/le dveloppement des emplois et des comptences. Pour une performance durable des talents.

Plus de 250 000 collaborateurs sur une trentaine de pays sont aujourdhui grs grce  TalentSoft.


Pour plus dinformation sur TalentSoft : www.talentsoft.com


Pour en savoir plus, dcouvrez le livre dAlexandre Pachulski, Directeur Produits de TalentSoft : La gestion des talents dans l'entreprise  Manuel  lusage des responsables RH et managers.

----------

